# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Online Shops?

## Cube Downhill Biker

Hallo,ich bin seit 2 Monaten von Beruf Mountainbiker und mir ist so eine Frage eingefallen:Was haltet ihr von Bike-Online-Shops?

----------


## papa schlumpf

ich bestell viel von online shops fürs bike. habe bisher immer gute erfahrungen gemacht. bestelle halt nur von vertrauenswürdigen sites.

----------


## skipper222

Hi, ja ich bestelle auch oft bei Online-Shops meistens bei ChainReactionCycles oder Bikemailorder, das sind meine Lieblingssites  :Big Grin:

----------


## papa schlumpf

ich bestell auch bei CRC und BMO.
möchte auch einmal bei mountainbikes.net was bestellen, aber die site ladet mein pc nicht immer komplett. bei den anderen site geht es. und bei mountainbikes.net weiß ich auch nicht, wei es dort zu bestellen geht, da mein pc die site nie zu ende ladet. vl kann mir jemand helfen...  :Smile:

----------


## DarkSecret

Mit Bmo bin ich total unzufrieden.
Ich bestelle immer bei.

Mountainbikes.net sehr höfflich,meistens alles lieferbar und sehr schneller versand und natürlich super preise.

Sonst hab ich schon bei.

Tomsbikecorner bestellt und bei Chainreactioncycles.

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Mit Bmo bin ich total unzufrieden.
> Ich bestelle immer bei.
> 
> Mountainbikes.net sehr höfflich,meistens alles lieferbar und sehr schneller versand und natürlich super preise.
> 
> Sonst hab ich schon bei.
> 
> Tomsbikecorner bestellt und bei Chainreactioncycles.


ich bin mit BMO sehr zufrieden... warum du nicht? 
klar sie haben oft viele sachen nicht lagernd...

----------


## mavic-es

bei BMO muss man echt auf die lieferauskunfts-anzeige schauen, sonst wartet man vergebens, hab jedesmal, nach 'ner woche, bei angeblichen 2-10 tage lieferzeit, ne lieferabsage per mail bekommen! ansonsten "fetzen" die jungs! CRC hat grösstenteils hammerpreise!!

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Bikestore.cc rult!

----------


## suicidedownhill

Mit BMO hab ich bis jetzt gute erfahrungen gemacht. Lieferung ist oft schnell (wenn es sofort verfügbar ist); nur wenn da steht 2-10 Tage kann es länger dauern bzw. gar nicht lieferbar sein.

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Mit BMO hab ich bis jetzt gute erfahrungen gemacht. Lieferung ist oft schnell (wenn es sofort verfügbar ist); nur wenn da steht 2-10 Tage kann es länger dauern bzw. gar nicht lieferbar sein.


so isses. 
da ist auch der PREISALARM fein. du schickst ihnen links von anderen sites die das gleich produkt billiger haben und in 9 von 10 fällen unterbieten sie dann diesen preis.

----------


## hoest158

Also ich war bis jetzt immer sehr zufrieden mit BMO leider gibt es bei meiner jetzigen Bestellung eine Lieferverzögerung!
Werde aber sicher wieder dort bestellen da sie einfach geile Sachen haben!

----------

